# Apple TV et plasma 1 HDMI



## Ulysse191 (8 Août 2015)

Bonsoir,

Après mûre réflexion, je compte investir dans une Apple TV.

Comme il semble qu'une nouvelle sorte en septembre, je vais donc patienter.

Cependant, dans mon salon, je n'ai qu'un port HDMI sur ma TV, un plasma Pioneer de presque 10 ans.

Naturellement, je ne compte pas changer cette TV.

Le port est bien entendu occupé, soit par le décodeur Cube de Canal+ soit par l'enregistreur/lecteur DVD, je ne sais plus.

J'ai entendu parler d'un adaptateur HDMI, de type Hub.

Quels retours pouvez-vous m'en donner ?

Lequel me conseillez-vous ?

Merci !


----------

